# Did My First Caviar Shift



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Been on the Caviar platform for two months and finally decided to log on for the first time. I did it because DD stopped giving me orders since I cancelled one when I walked into a restaurant and was told the food was gonna take another 20 mins. First order was for 13 miles total and paid $17. Then then gave me an $11 order in the same area where I was dropping of the $17 order. The $11 order was a total of 3 miles. Was a nice $28 hr. then things went quiet.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I guess you will be glad when school starts back up


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

I looked up Caviar on Glassdoor and they're claiming up to $25/hr or $200/day in Seattle. So $28/hr in SF Bay Area sounds like it could be typical pay.

There's also some type of direct marketing firm in Miami - a different company with the same name - that has its reviews and job listings mixed in with Caviar's, haha. 

I can imagine someone applying thinking they're going to work at Caviar corporate headquarters and ending up selling magazine subscriptions in Miami instead.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

SubTeacher said:


> Been on the Caviar platform for two months and finally decided to log on for the first time. I did it because DD stopped giving me orders since I cancelled one when I walked into a restaurant and was told the food was gonna take another 20 mins. First order was for 13 miles total and paid $17. Then then gave me an $11 order in the same area where I was dropping of the $17 order. The $11 order was a total of 3 miles. Was a nice $28 hr. then things went quiet.


What city are you in?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Qbobo said:


> What city are you in?


I'm guessing San Francisco? Like his avatar says?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

JimS said:


> I'm guessing San Francisco? Like his avatar says?


Only browsers looking at the full site can see that. If viewed on mobile browser, it defaults to mobile site of UP and location info is not shown under avatar.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

JimS said:


> I'm guessing San Francisco? Like his avatar says?


Hmmm, since when is oakland A's san francisco?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The good thing about Caviar is the pay is usually really good. The not-so-good thing is the amount of drivers online any given night. That's why it's best to have at least two apps open. That way you will still earn money delivering. But remember to prioritize all Caviar orders.


----------

